# Birthday Wishes Sent to a Very Special Grandpa:



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2015)

Please forgive me if this has already been addressed. I looked, but didn't see it yet.





♫ ♪ ♫ ♫ ♪





*TO GRANDPA TURTLE 144!!!

we hope you have a very special day.*​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 24, 2015)

Grandpa, we all love you
Have a great day, though you've been advertising for ages
Share a beer sometime


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday @Grandpa Turtle 144 .




Happy Birthday to you! ! !


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2015)

WOOHOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## dmmj (Jul 24, 2015)

Isn't he special? I don't know doesn't seem so special to me 
I will take another look. Nope still nothing. Anyways even if you are not special, have a nice one.


----------



## kathyth (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Borthday, Grandpa!
We do love you!
Have a great day


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Grandpa - You are very special for the way you are always so welcoming to new members.
have a great day!


----------



## G-stars (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy birthday. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## leigti (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you . You all are great ! And Evan if I have to work you guy's still rock my world !


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 24, 2015)

You ladies are always sweet thank you!


----------



## Tactical Tort (Jul 25, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Grandpa! Hope it's the best one EVER!


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 25, 2015)

downloaded a 'meme' app just for you


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 25, 2015)

Dear Grandpa,

Wishes for a very.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! And more and more to come!!


----------



## 4jean (Jul 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday, have a great day!


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM SOUTHERN CA!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you again . You all where good and it was great to hear from you all !


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 25, 2015)

HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jul 25, 2015)

woo hoo! Happy Birthday, Grandpa turtle!!!


----------



## jaizei (Jul 25, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> woo hoo! Happy Birthday, Grandpa turtle!!!



I feel like the bar has just been raised.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 25, 2015)

@Grandpa Turtle 144 Happy Birthday, here's to another 144 good ones.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 25, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM A FELLOW AZ TORT PEEP


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday Grandpa!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you fellow tort people


----------



## dmmj (Jul 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I feel like the bar has just been raised.


Sarcasm? If so not nice


----------



## tortdad (Jul 25, 2015)

Happy birthday. July birthdays are just better


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I feel like the bar has just been raised.


There's a BAR? Happy birthday old man. Remember when …LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 26, 2015)

jaizei said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144 Happy Birthday, here's to another 144 good ones.


How did you know my last name is " Gross" or 144 ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 26, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There's a BAR? Happy birthday old man. Remember when …LOL


I was young - every day I remember !


----------



## jaizei (Jul 26, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Sarcasm? If so not nice



Absolutely not. Chrissy just took it to another level.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry I'm so late Grandpa. I've been mostly off of the forum. I hope that you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 26, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry I'm so late Grandpa. I've been mostly off of the forum. I hope that you had a wonderful birthday!


Thanks to the TFO and others it was great !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good


----------



## Pearly (Aug 7, 2015)

The only thing in my defense... I'm newcommer! Happy belated! Look what I have found! It made me think of you

isn't it cute?!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pearly said:


> The only thing in my defense... I'm newcommer! Happy belated! Look what I have found! It made me think of you
> View attachment 142410
> isn't it cute?!


It is me but my cane has a turtle on the handle !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Pearly (Aug 7, 2015)

Haha! You said you were "going to be 60", which is not quite senior citizen age just yet! Don't worry! My husband is your age and I'm just one decade behind you! I was actually thinking of using this old tort clip art as my avatar


----------



## jaizei (Aug 7, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It is me but my cane has a turtle on the handle !



Can't be, I don't see a ponytail


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 7, 2015)

Pearly said:


> The only thing in my defense... I'm newcommer! Happy belated! Look what I have found! It made me think of you
> View attachment 142410
> isn't it cute?!




new welcome 'meme' grams


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 7, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Can't be, I don't see a ponytail


True no ponytail .


----------

